
I think maybe I broken the GitHub - wener
Simply by push tag first then push the commit.
What happened ?<p>After I `push --tag` now I can not `push` always return<p>ssh_exchange_identification: read: Connection reset by peer
fatal: Could not read from remote repository.<p>BTW, the tag is here, but can not open it. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;wenerme&#x2F;bbvm&#x2F;tree&#x2F;v1.0.0
======
veddox
Hi wener, HN isn't really a place to get tech support for problems like that,
I think you should look elsewhere. First of all, have you tried googling the
error? Quite probably, somebody has encountered it before you and you can
learn from that person's experience. If you don't find anything there, check
out Github's own help sites, or ask a proper tech support site like
StackOverflow.

